# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  At the Colorado CD2 assembly, about to start :)

## Monotaur

About to start. All of our literature has been distributed. Good luck to all at the Colorado conventions today and tomorrow! 

Will report back later. Anyone else here?

----------


## Darguth

Win one for Liberty!  Good luck!

----------


## sailingaway

Good luck!!!!

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

Good luck.

----------


## rb3b3

Let's goooooooo Ron!!!!!!! Good luck fellow friend!!!!!!

----------


## danda

any update?  what's happening?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Do we know of a hash tag to follow on twitter for this?

----------


## Barrex

Wouldnt it be simpler (for me) if you post it here ...just joking... Post it how it went when it is over.

----------


## digitaldean

Not a lot of people responded saying they are going so hope all goes well.

----------


## francisco

> About to start. All of our literature has been distributed. Good luck to all at the Colorado conventions today and tomorrow! 
> 
> Will report back later. Anyone else here?


+rep for your participation! Good Luck for all of us!

----------


## evandeck

Saw someone post this on DailyPaul




> @3SourcesJG tweets:
> 
> "CD4- First big bombshell: Colorado's Santorum delegates joining forces with Ron Paul delegates. Pushing a slate of Ron Paul supporters #3Src"


http://www.dailypaul.com/comment/2379307

----------


## Monotaur

> any update?  what's happening?


Going ok so far. Chairwoman pushed the Romney unity slate at opening. Just gave my national candidate speech. I'm not on he slate so probably won't go on though. LOTS of applause for the Ron Paul people... Not muh for Romney folks.

We'll see how it goes from here on out. On my phone so updates are slow....

----------


## federico84

> Do we know of a hash tag to follow on twitter for this?


#COGOP  #COpolitics  and also following:

CD1 --> @lynn_bartels
CD2 --> @remawriter
CD3 --> @joehanel
CD5 --> @APkristenwyatt

----------


## Darguth

> Saw someone post this on DailyPaul
> 
> 
> http://www.dailypaul.com/comment/2379307


Darguth has gained +150 respect for Santorum delegates.

----------


## Britannia

Good luck, my friends.

----------


## Agorism

Src I read as "sarcasm?"

----------


## sailingaway

> #COGOP  #COpolitics  and also following:
> 
> CD1 --> @lynn_bartels
> CD2 --> @remawriter
> CD3 --> @joehanel
> CD5 --> @APkristenwyatt


+rep and thanks!  https://twitter.com/#!/search/%23COGOP

----------


## sailingaway

lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Mitt Romney's folks have a huge presence at the assemblies from greeters @ the front door to signs near the bathrooms. #copolitics #cogop

----------


## digitaldean

> Src I read as "sarcasm?"


#3Src is part of his/her twitter name.

----------


## PaulSoHard

Kristen Wyatt ‏ @APkristenwyatt  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Delegate in the 5th: "I'm a Santorum guy, and I'm still waiting to see. We can't Etch-A-Sketch this." Loud applause #copolitics

They're really hating Romney in the 5th CD I'm guessing

----------


## PaulSoHard

Kristen Wyatt ‏ @APkristenwyatt  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Loudest applause yet in CD5 comes for candidate backing Ron Paul #copolitics

Her follow up tweet!

----------


## evandeck

US Rep Tipton gets happy reaction from substantial pro-Paul crowd when he says he signed on w/ #RonPaul to end the fed. #COCD3 #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/pmalonecolo/s...21290536849408

Does this count as an endorsement?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Tipton

----------


## sailingaway

those at CO conventions could share http://www.publicpolicypolling.com/m...-colorado.html  Ron Paul much better agst Obama in CO than Romney, even by a Dems pollster, and Rasmussen says Ron beats Obama, Romney ties:  http://www.rasmussenreports.com/publ..._tracking_poll

----------


## PaulSoHard

Ernest Luning ‏ @eluning  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Quoting Patrick Henry, CD1 RNC hopeful gets crowd shouting along: Give me liberty or GIVE ME DEATH! #copolitics #tcot

Is a Paul-bot leading the chant?

----------


## evandeck

Ron Paul backers getting by far loudest applause at CD1 RNC delegate speeches. "Audit the Fed then end it!" gets big cheers. #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/eluning/statu...22787534286849

----------


## sailingaway

Ernest Luning ‏ @eluning  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
Quoting Patrick Henry, CD1 RNC hopeful gets crowd shouting along: Give me liberty or GIVE ME DEATH! #copolitics #tcot

----------


## sailingaway

patrick malone ‏ @pmalonecolo  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
US Rep Tipton gets happy reaction from substantial pro-Paul crowd when he says he signed on w/ #RonPaul to end the fed. #COCD3 #copolitics

----------


## sailingaway

Colorado iGOP ‏ @CO_iGOP  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Ron Paul well represented in CD1. Vote for National Delegates will come down to slate voting discipline. #copolitics

----------


## sailingaway

Rema ‏ @remawriter  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Shouting match in CD2 over suggestion to vote for delegates who have made a pledge. #copolitics

----------


## evandeck

Same in CD3 "@eluning: Ron Paul backers getting by far loudest applause at CD1 RNC delegate speeches. #copolitics" #COCD3
https://twitter.com/#!/pmalonecolo/s...23457649836033

----------


## evandeck

Crowd suggests firing CD chair for making suggestion on how to vote. She said chairs are elected on odd years, vote next time #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/remawriter/st...24165312811008

----------


## sailingaway

Rema ‏ @remawriter  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Crowd suggests firing CD chair for making suggestion on how to vote. She said chairs are elected on odd years, vote next time #copolitics

can they change that rule?

----------


## Monotaur

CD2 just got crazy. Chairwoman urged to only vote for pledged folks. She also pushed Romney slate at beginning, which she is one. She also broke the rules. 

Time to votetnoow. More later.

----------


## sailingaway

Can you CHANGE the rules to vote her out? do you have a 2/3 majority and would that be enough?

----------


## sailingaway

Ernest Luning ‏ @eluning  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
CD1 RNC hopefuls include Michael Sandoval, @okmaher, Alexander Hornaday and a BUNCH of Ron Paul backers. #copolitics

----------


## PaulSoHard

I hope CD2 hopefuls put that hack into her place

----------


## sailingaway

One and three sound favorable to us, 2 sounds like we will have a fight.

----------


## Darguth

CD4 also sounds good if it's true Santorum folks are joining with us.

----------


## sailingaway

Ernest Luning ‏ @eluning  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
RT @APkristenwyatt: Pete Coors elected an RNC delegate from the 7th CD. @libbyszabo an alternate #copolitics #coleg


who is coors?

----------


## EaSy

probably this guy

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Coors

----------


## LatinsforPaul

> Ernest Luning ‏ @eluning  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> RT @APkristenwyatt: Pete Coors elected an RNC delegate from the 7th CD. @libbyszabo an alternate #copolitics #coleg
> 
> 
> who is coors?


http://www.dailypaul.com/225931/help...-paul-in-tampa

----------


## Darguth

> probably this guy
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Coors


Supported a Constitutional Amendment to ban gay marriage.  Doubt he's one of ours.

----------


## sailingaway

> probably this guy
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Coors


apparently in his speech he said he was 'Coors the candidate, not Coors the beer'.  The beer might have gotten him even more votes....

----------


## sailingaway

> Supported a Constitutional Amendment to ban gay marriage.  Doubt he's one of ours.


the Coors family of the Coors brewing co have an interesting political history but I'm not sure how much of the scuttlebutt I've heard is accurate, so I'll just leave it at that.

----------


## sailingaway

Laura Chapin ‏ @LauraChapin  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
RT @politicalwire Anonymous donor gives $10 million to Karl Rove's Crossroads GPS... http://pwire.at/HxkGEU #copolitics

now I have donor envy...

----------


## PaulSoHard

John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Balloting is finally closed in CD 5. Supposed to get results in 15 minutes. #copolitics

I'll be here.

----------


## Barrex

If there is a fight in 2 we should have advantage in organization, stamina and knowledge of rules......This is getting exciting (note for future bring camera and live stream it )

----------


## sailingaway

John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Balloting is finally closed in CD 5. Supposed to get results in 15 minutes. #copolitics

----------


## LatinsforPaul

@HaskettMichael tweets:

"Ron Paul support dominates at Colorado's 3rd Congressional District Assembly-people are hungry for freedom and truth"

----------


## sailingaway

> http://www.dailypaul.com/225931/help...-paul-in-tampa


way cool!!

----------


## Monotaur

Balloting just closed in CD2. Results will be posted in a few....

----------


## sailingaway

Ernest Luning ‏ @eluning  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Romney slate bags 5 of 6 delegate/alternate spots in CO CD6. #copolitics

argh!

----------


## evandeck

Romney slate bags 5 of 6 delegate/alternate spots in CO CD6. #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/eluning/statu...33133867229185

----------


## digitaldean

I guess since nobody is talking is sounds like Romeny won these.

----------


## sailingaway

> I guess since nobody is talking is sounds like Romeny won these.


no, it sounds like they are counting votes, maybe challenging votes..... if they knew they would say, I should think

----------


## Barrex

I shouldnt.

----------


## sailingaway

John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Maybe 100 people are still here, at the CD 5 assembly, waiting for results. Including me. #copolitics

I sure hope none of OUR folks left, those there can undo it.  Or at least I have heard they can.  It may be a state by state thing.

----------


## sailingaway

From d/p

CD4 results...
Submitted by LatinsforPaul on Fri, 04/13/2012 - 16:17. Permalink
CD4-Top 5 were the "Conservative Unity Slate" pushed by the Santorum and Paul delegates.

CD4- And the winners are: Guy Short, Sean Conway, Karen Pelzer delegates. Kendall Unruh, Jin Gaston, Justin Williams alternates. #3Src

I don't know how many of those are Paul how many Santorum, but I would assume we had more people there. I'd like clarification of that, though.

----------


## sailingaway

John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
They got the results. Buuut there's some kind of problem with the numbers... #copolitics

----------


## sailingaway

John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  
This s#@&$. #copolitics

----------


## PaulSoHard

*Ernest Luning ‏ @eluning  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Ron Paul gets all six RNC delegate/alternate spots out of CO CD1. #copolitics #copols*

----------


## sailingaway

Ernest Luning ‏ @eluning  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Ron Paul gets all six RNC delegate/alternate spots out of CO CD1. #copolitics #copols

woot!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Ernest Luning ‏ @eluning  Ron Paul gets all six RNC delegate/alternate spots out of CO CD1. #copolitics #copols

EDIT: On your mark, get set ...

----------


## maxoutco

> *Ernest Luning ‏ @eluning  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Ron Paul gets all six RNC delegate/alternate spots out of CO CD1. #copolitics #copols*


That's the ticket!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Christian Evans ‏ @cevans93 
 Ron Paul gets all delegates/alternate slots for Colorado CD1. #RonPaulRevolution #copolitics

----------


## PaulSoHard

From the Daily Paul




> I found this list on the Colorado GOP site. It has all the delegates and their preferences. http://www.cologop.org/wp-content/up.../04/CD4_Ass_Na...
> 
> Delegates:
> 
> Guy Short - Uncommitted
> Sean Conway - Santorum
> Karen Pelzer - Uncommitted
> 
> Alternates:
> ...


CD 4

----------


## Monotaur

Awesome news for CD1. Still waiting for results to be posted for CD2. Assembly is adjourned. Results will be posted in common area of convention hall. I need to get something to eat now. I'll check back for results later....

----------


## rb3b3

What CDs are voting tonight in Colorado? 1,2,3,4,5,6,7? What CDs look good for us?

----------


## sailingaway

> Awesome news for CD1. Still waiting for results to be posted for CD2. Assembly is adjourned. Results will be posted in common area of convention hall. I need to get something to eat now. I'll check back for results later....


stick around!  They say in other places they can change the count if you aren't there and if the chair is breaking rules already do you trust her?

----------


## sailingaway

> From the Daily Paul
> 
> 
> CD 4


another comment at DP said hte first 5 of those were the unity slate by Paul / Santorum folks so I'm guessing the uncommitteds were ours or at least a bunch were.

----------


## sailingaway

John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
National delegates: John Suthers, Kent Lambert, and Robin Coran. @katiewitt: @Johnschroyer any word on National Delegates? #copolitics

cd5 I don't know who they are

----------


## sailingaway

4m MichaelHaskett ‏ @HaskettMichael  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Ron Paul got 5 of 6 Delegates in CD4!

----------


## sailingaway

cd5

John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
National delegate alternates: Bob Balink, Charles Aligaen, Joseph Burke. #copolitics

don't know them either

----------


## rb3b3

Ok cool so we got cd 1 and cd 4 locked up!!!! Boooo yahhhh!!!!

----------


## carterm

CD 1 - Ron Paul 6/6
CD 2 - still awaiting
CD 3
CD 4 - Ron Paul 5/6
CD 5 - unsure who these people are
CD 6 - Romney 5/6

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> National delegates: John Suthers, Kent Lambert, and Robin Coran. @katiewitt: @Johnschroyer any word on National Delegates? #copolitics
> 
> cd5 I don't know who they are


John Suthers https://www.facebook.com/pages/John-Suthers/107823955907758 

Kent Lambert http://kentlambert.com/AboutKent/Index.html

Robin Coran https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=753699890

----------


## Britannia

> Ernest Luning ‏ @eluning  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Ron Paul gets all six RNC delegate/alternate spots out of CO CD1. #copolitics #copols





> 4m MichaelHaskett ‏ @HaskettMichael  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Ron Paul got 5 of 6 Delegates in CD4!


Hurrah!

----------


## PaulSoHard

CD 5:
John Suthers - Romney
Kent Lambert - Santorum
Robin Coran - Santorum

Alternates 
Bob Balink - Romney
Charles Aligaen - Paul
Joseph Burke - Paul

http://www.cologop.org/wp-content/up..._Nat_Dels1.pdf

----------


## PaulSoHard

CD 1 - Ron Paul 6/6
CD 2 - 
CD 3
CD 4 - Ron Paul 5/6
CD 5 - Santorum 2 delegates / Romney 1 delegate, 1 alternate / Paul 2 alternates
CD 6 - Romney 5/6

----------


## sailingaway

> John Suthers https://www.facebook.com/pages/John-Suthers/107823955907758 
> 
> Kent Lambert http://kentlambert.com/AboutKent/Index.html
> 
> Robin Coran https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=753699890


so two party establishment folks (Romney) and one Santorum folk the Romney folks like?

I take it that wasn't a CD we were strong in...

----------


## rb3b3

Anyone have any idea how we are looking in 2 and 3?? And did cd 7 vote already?? If so what were the results ?

----------


## carterm

CD 1 - Ron Paul 6 (6)
CD 2 - still awaiting
CD 3
CD 4 - Ron Paul 5 (6)
CD 5 - Santorum 2, Romney 1 (3)
CD 6 - Romney 5 (6)

----------


## ichirix

> cd5 I don't know who they are


Suthers is a Romney supporter
Lambert was a Santorum supporter
Corin was a Santorum supporter


EDIT:
Looks like I typed too slowly.

----------


## evandeck

So what are the state delegate totals so far?

----------


## ican'tvote

Earlier somebody said that Santorum got a delegate and Romney came away with 1 alternate from CD4. Why do we have that down as Paul 5/6?
Or am I missing something?

----------


## digitaldean

Why are these people still running for Santorum? Are they just waiting to see what Santorum says so they switch to Mitt then?

----------


## PaulSoHard

> Anyone have any idea how we are looking in 2 and 3?? And did cd 7 vote already?? If so what were the results ?


Santorum, Romney, and Paul each came out from CD 7 with 1 delegate as far as I know. Alternates not sure.

----------


## cevans93

That's what I was wondering. I looked up all the names on the official delegate list and we only got 4/6 delegates/alts.

----------


## sailingaway

> Anyone have any idea how we are looking in 2 and 3?? And did cd 7 vote already?? If so what were the results ?


people were saying there was a lot of pro-Paul cheering and speechifying in CD3  CD2 worries me because they are 'posting' results and the chair tried to cheat earlier and have a set 'pledged' slate.

----------


## carterm

CD 1 - Ron Paul 6 (6)
CD 2 - still awaiting
CD 3
CD 4 - Ron Paul 5 (6)
CD 5 - Santorum 2, Romney 1 (3)
CD 6 - Romney 5 (6)
CD 7 - Paul 1, Santorum 1, Romney 1 (3)

We're winning

----------


## sailingaway

> That's what I was wondering. I looked up all the names on the official delegate list and we only got 4/6 delegates/alts.


hi!

Welcome! from d/p I take it?

----------


## sailingaway

Kristen Wyatt ‏ @APkristenwyatt  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
CD 2 delegates -- Timothy Leonard (unpledged), Sue Sharkey (Santorum), Solomon Robert Martinez (unpledged) #copolitics

----------


## PaulSoHard

Kristen Wyatt ‏ @APkristenwyatt  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
CD 2 delegates -- Timothy Leonard (unpledged), Sue Sharkey (Santorum), Solomon Robert Martinez (unpledged) #copolitics

----------


## evandeck

CD 2 delegates -- Timothy Leonard (unpledged), Sue Sharkey (Santorum), Solomon Robert Martinez (unpledged) #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/APkristenwyat...50546616754176

----------


## ichirix

Leonard sounds like a Paul supporter

http://www.libertycandidatesearch.co...othy-leonard-r

----------


## sailingaway

On the one people said we got together with Santa folks on, there were no 'Paul' folks, just uncommitted.  I assume we are being uncommitted wherever we can, but that doesn't mean we are the only folks who are. I'd like confirmation from our folks that those unpledged are ours...

we need an outright majority at state to feel secure....because we don't know what Santa or his people will end up doing vis a vis Romney.

----------


## cevans93

Yep! I'm working on confirming results and updating the page right now.

----------


## kathy88

I love live reports  Happy Friday everyone.

----------


## rb3b3

Now I'm really confused a guy who was at cd7 posted these numbers on the dailypaul... Out 6 available positions: RP = 4, Santorum = 1, Romney = 1 (coors).
? So again does anyone have the official results from cd 7?


http://www.dailypaul.com/225931/help...-paul-in-tampa

----------


## sailingaway

someone posted this at DP re the CD5 alternates: 

look here
Submitted by Tyler F on Fri, 04/13/2012 - 16:53. Permalink
http://www.cologop.org/wp-content/up.../04/State_Natl...

That shows who supports who.

So based on that: Bob Balink: Romney Charles Aligaen: Paul Joseph Burke: Paul

----------


## sailingaway

> Now I'm really confused a guy who was at cd7 posted these numbers on the dailypaul... Out 6 available positions: RP = 4, Santorum = 1, Romney = 1 (coors).
> ? So again does anyone have the official results from cd 7?


those were yesterday, dp probably has it right

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Happy Friday everyone.


Back at ya

----------


## opinionatedfool

> CD 1 - Ron Paul 6/6
> CD 2 - 
> CD 3
> CD 4 - Ron Paul 5/6
> CD 5 - Santorum 2 delegates / Romney 1 delegate, 1 alternate / Paul 2 alternates
> CD 6 - Romney 5/6


I hope some of the santorums are actaully Paul... Same with Romney. Could very well be.

----------


## Britannia

> I love live reports  Happy Friday everyone.


Is it Friday there? It's 1.05am Saturday morning here. I'm confused, but a very happy whatever-day it-is to you too

----------


## sailingaway

MichaelHaskett ‏ @HaskettMichael  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
RON PAUL DOMINATING IN COLORADO! CD1 6 OF 6; CD4 5 OF 6; CD5 4 OF 6; CD7 4 OF 6; CD 6 1 OF 6 DELEGATES AND ALTERNATES

----------


## rb3b3

Edit.... Lol I have no idea what the numbers are!!

----------


## harikaried

> CD 1 - Ron Paul 6 (6)


It'll be better if people post the numbers for the delegates and not the alternates. There's only 3 delegate slots from each district.

----------


## sailingaway

> It'll be better if people post the numbers for the delegates and not the alternates. There's only 3 delegate slots from each district.


that would be nice if that is how it were tweeted but we are passing on what we get

----------


## PaulSoHard

CD 1 - Ron Paul 6/6
CD 2 - Santorum 1, Unpledged 2 (alternates not posted)
CD 3 -
CD 4 - Ron Paul 5/6
CD 5 - Santorum 2 / Romney 1, 1 alternate / Paul 2 alternates
CD 6 - Romney 5/6
*CD 7 - Santorum 1 / Romney 1 / Unpledged 1 / Paul 1 alternate / Unpledged alternates 2*

CD7 numbers according to this:
Kristen Wyatt ‏ @APkristenwyatt  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
From CD7: Pete Coors a pledged delegate for Romney. Other delegates: Anil Mathai (Santorum), Jeremy Strand (unpledged) #copolitics

Kristen Wyatt ‏ @APkristenwyatt  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
CD7's alternates to the RNC: @libbyszabo (unpledged); Lloyd Garcia (unpledged); Robert Eskenberry (Ron Paul). #copolitics

----------


## cevans93

Not sure how accurate some of the information coming out from CD 5 and 4 is.

----------


## francisco

What about delegates to the State convention to be held tomorrow, Sat. 4/14? The State convention selects 12 of the delegates to National. (Plus additional 3 party delegates will be uncommitted, for total National delegation from CO= 21 CD's + 12 State + 3 Party=36 total) 

Greenpapers sez:




> Thursday 12 April - Friday 13 April 2012: Colorado's District Conventions. The Congressional District 7 Convention is held on 12 April and Congressional Districts 1 through 6 are conducted on on 13 April.
> 
> Distict Caucuses choose the 21 National Convention Delegates (3 in each of Colorado's 7 Congression Districts) *along with the district's delegates to the Colorado State Republican Convention.*


 (emphasis mine)

----------


## rb3b3

Wow!!!!!!!!?? This is AWESOME!!!!!!!!! RON PAUL KILLING IT IN COLORADO!!!!!!!!! I'm LOVING THIS!!!!!!!!!!! Does anyone know if we were expected to walk away with the majority of delegates out of Colorado???

----------


## carterm

yeah, a lot of these reports are saying 6 (taking into account alternates). will there be some sort of official release?

----------


## rb3b3

> CD 1 - Ron Paul 6/6
> CD 2 - Santorum 1, Unpledged 2 (alternates not posted)
> CD 3 -
> CD 4 - Ron Paul 5/6
> CD 5 - Santorum 2 / Romney 1, 1 alternate / Paul 2 alternates
> CD 6 - Romney 5/6
> *CD 7 - Santorum 1 / Romney 1 / Unpledged 1 / Paul 1 alternate / Unpledged alternates 2*
> 
> CD7 numbers according to this:
> ...


Did you see this thread in the daily Paul regarding cd 7????

----------


## PaulSoHard

MichaelHaskett ‏ @HaskettMichael Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
RON PAUL DOMINATING IN COLORADO! CD1 6 OF 6; CD4 5 OF 6; CD5 4 OF 6; CD7 4 OF 6; CD 6 1 OF 6 DELEGATES AND ALTERNATES

This I cannot confirm

----------


## cevans93

Some reports say "Ron Paul wins 5/6 delegates and alts". I'm not exactly sure what that means. Did we get 3 delegates and 2 alternates or 2 delegates and 3 alternates? That's important. I'm specifically referring to CD4.

----------


## PaulSoHard

> Did you see this thread in the daily Paul regarding cd 7????


With the one saying that Paul got 4 delegates, it's probably the combination of the 3 unpledged and the 1 Paul alternate.

----------


## tsai3904

> What about delegates to the State convention to be held tomorrow, Sat. 4/14?


That's going to be difficult to figure out because the delegates elected to State don't have to state who they are supporting.  We're having a hard time right now figuring out who the delegates to National are supporting so you can bet getting an accurate count for delegates to State will be more difficult because there are a lot more of them.

----------


## PaulSoHard

Oh, and Jesse Benton said that we got 1 delegate out of CD7 this morning on MSNBC so I have to assume that the uncommitted in CD7 is ours

----------


## carterm

> With the one saying that Paul got 4 delegates, it's probably the combination of the 3 unpledged and the 1 Paul alternate.


yes, the 1 unpledged we got IS a paul supporter, confirmed by jesse benton this morning on MSNBC

----------


## sailingaway

> Some reports say "Ron Paul wins 5/6 delegates and alts". I'm not exactly sure what that means. Did we get 3 delegates and 2 alternates or 2 delegates and 3 alternates? That's important. I'm specifically referring to CD4.


you posted this at d/p, isn't it right?  

Delegates:

Guy Short - Uncommitted
Sean Conway - Santorum
Karen Pelzer - Uncommitted

Alternates:

Kendall Unruh - Uncommitted
Jim Gaston - Uncommitted
Justin Williams - Romney

http://www.cologop.org/wp-content/up..._Nat_Dels1.pdf

----------


## rb3b3

> yes, the 1 unpledged we got IS a paul supporter, confirmed by jesse benton this morning on MSNBC


So how do we have 4 delegates in cd7 if Jesse Benton says we only have 1? I'm really confused about cd7.. A guy who was at cd7 said we got 4 delegates out of cd7 but yet Benton says 1?

----------


## sailingaway

> That's going to be difficult to figure out because the delegates elected to State don't have to state who they are supporting.  We're having a hard time right now figuring out who the delegates to National are supporting so you can bet getting an accurate count for delegates to State will be more difficult because there are a lot more of them.


Presumably someone knows the people we put on slates and identified to supporters for their votes....

but it may be like MO where they don't really want the other side to have the numbers

----------


## sailingaway

> So how do we have 4 delegates in cd7 if Jesse Benton says we only have 1? I'm really confused about cd7.. A guy who was at cd7 said we got 4 delegates out of cd7 but yet Benton says 1?


if there are 3 delegates and 3 alternates and we got one delegate in the first group and all three alternates they would both kind of be right.  WE would have one, but if either of the others didn't show up and our alternates do, we pick them up.

anyhow, speciallyblend and others will be posting after they are back home and we should get more direct information.

----------


## francisco

> That's going to be difficult to figure out because the delegates elected to State don't have to state who they are supporting.  We're having a hard time right now figuring out who the delegates to National are supporting so you can bet getting an accurate count for delegates to State will be more difficult because there are a lot more of them.


Thanks for the info. Will the National delegates elected at the State convention tomorrow be required to state who their preferred candidate is?

As a side note this is getting damned confusing! LOL

----------


## tsai3904

> Presumably someone knows the people we put on slates and identified to supporters for their votes....
> 
> but it may be like MO where they don't really want the other side to have the numbers


Yea, I'm sure the Colorado coordinators know where we stand but for us outside looking in, it's near impossible to get an accurate count of how many delegates we'll have at the State Convention tomorrow.

----------


## sailingaway

patrick malone ‏ @pmalonecolo  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#Romney #Santorum Unity Slate gets 2 of 3 #COCD3 delegates to #RNC. Vera Ortegon of #Pueblo 1 vote short of being an alternate. #copolitics

----------


## cevans93

Once everyone get's home I'm sure we'll have a lot of the confusion cleared up.

----------


## sailingaway

> patrick malone ‏ @pmalonecolo  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> #Romney #Santorum Unity Slate gets 2 of 3 #COCD3 delegates to #RNC. Vera Ortegon of #Pueblo 1 vote short of being an alternate. #copolitics


so that's bad because we thought (or I did) that CD# would be ours, but I guess Romney and Santa folks banded together to make sure that didn't happen, if this tweet is accurate.

----------


## PaulSoHard

> So how do we have 4 delegates in cd7 if Jesse Benton says we only have 1? I'm really confused about cd7.. A guy who was at cd7 said we got 4 delegates out of cd7 but yet Benton says 1?


The 3 that Benton do not mention are all alternates.

----------


## kathy88

What other conventions/voting transpires this weekend?

----------


## sailingaway

but then this comes through:

Joe Hanel ‏ @joehanel Close
Romney supporter Michelle Gilleland of La Plata County elected as an alternate from CD-3 to GOP national convention. #copolitics
5:31 PM - 13 Apr 12 via TweetDeck · Details
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite
9m Joe Hanel ‏ @joehanel  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Todd King of Lewis and Luke Kirk of Bayfield, both Ron Paul supporters, elected delegates to GOP national convention. #copolitics

----------


## ichirix

> patrick malone ‏ @pmalonecolo  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> #Romney #Santorum Unity Slate gets 2 of 3 #COCD3 delegates to #RNC. Vera Ortegon of #Pueblo 1 vote short of being an alternate. #copolitics


https://twitter.com/#!/joehanel/stat...59954377715712




> Todd King of Lewis and Luke Kirk of Bayfield, both Ron Paul supporters, elected delegates to GOP national convention. #copolitics


Lewis and Bayfield are both in CD-3. These two tweets don't match up.

----------


## sailingaway

> https://twitter.com/#!/joehanel/stat...59954377715712
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis and Bayfield are both in CD-3. These two tweets don't match up.


Yeah, i thought the same. I'm just collecting them now, though

----------


## LatinsforPaul

Here is what went down at CD 3...

http://www.durangoherald.com/article...rred-delegates

----------


## sailingaway

Joe Hanel ‏ @joehanel  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
STORY: Santorum, Paul campaigns join forces to shock Romney at Colorado conventions: http://www.durangoherald.com/article...rred-delegates #copolitics

----------


## Tiso0770

Oiy!....my eyes hurt.

----------


## evandeck

The Colorado GOP has revealed the full results
http://www.cologop.org/colorado-gop-...embly-results/

----------


## twofootzero

[edit]

Too late nm.

----------


## Barrex

As I understand this:

----------


## tsai3904

> What other conventions/voting transpires this weekend?


Wyoming State Convention tomorrow.  14 delegates and 14 alternates will be elected.

Dick Cheney and his daughter are keynote speakers.  Some think Cheney will be endorsing Romney tomorrow.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> As I understand this:


Yeah, you got it

----------


## tsai3904

> The Colorado GOP has revealed the full results
> http://www.cologop.org/colorado-gop-...embly-results/


Out of 21 delegates elected, 10 are unpledged, 6 are Romney, 5 are Santorum.

Out of 21 alternates elected, 10 are Romney, 7 are unpledged and 4 are Paul.

----------


## rb3b3

> Out of 21 delegates elected, 10 are unpledged, 6 are Romney, 5 are Santorum.
> 
> Out of 21 alternates elected, 10 are Romney, 7 are unpledged and 4 are Paul.


Who r the 11 pledged delegates for?

----------


## ichirix

> Wyoming State Convention tomorrow.  14 delegates and 14 alternates will be elected.
> 
> Dick Cheney and his daughter are keynote speakers.  Some think Cheney will be endorsing Romney tomorrow.


Also Minnesota and Georgia hold District Conventions.

----------


## carterm

wonder if we have all 10 unpledged.

----------


## kathy88

So they didn't even put Paul's name next to his delegates? Some of them are pledged to Ron, right? Is this just so the "he who shall not be named" meme continues, or are we THAT good?

----------


## evandeck

Is there a simple list of the number of delegates each candidate got?

----------


## tsai3904

> Is there a simple list of the number of delegates each candidate got?


Out of 21 delegates elected, 10 are unpledged, 6 are Romney, 5 are Santorum.

Out of 21 alternates elected, 10 are Romney, 7 are unpledged and 4 are Paul. 

More likely than not, the unpledged delegates are Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## cevans93

I believe some of our delegates are unpledged. Working on confirming all the information I'm getting. I have confirmed the results for CD 1, 3, and 7. http://www.dailypaul.com/226107/colo...ns-april-12-14

----------


## PaulSoHard

These don't include alternates, and with the assumption that the uncommitted delegates as listed on the COGOP page are our people

Congressional District 1
2 Paul, 1 Santorum
CD 2
2 Paul, 1 Santorum
CD 3
2 Paul, 1 Romney
CD 4
2 Paul, 1 Santorum
CD 5
2 Santorum, 1 Romney
CD 6
2 Romney, 1 Paul
CD 7
1 Paul, 1 Santorum, 1 Romney

Totals to the national convention:
10 Ron Paul
6 Rick Santorum
5 Mitt Romney

No guarantee

----------


## carterm

im going to start working on this now

----------


## sailingaway

> Wyoming State Convention tomorrow.  14 delegates and 14 alternates will be elected.
> 
> Dick Cheney and his daughter are keynote speakers.  Some think Cheney will be endorsing Romney tomorrow.



surely not.

/sarcasm

----------


## tsai3904

> Totals to the national convention:
> 11 Ron Paul
> 5 Rick Santorum
> 5 Mitt Romney


For CD1, there's 2 unpledged and 1 for Santorum.

----------


## PaulSoHard

> For CD1, there's 2 unpledged and 1 for Santorum.


got it, corrected.

10 Paul
6 Santorum
5 Romney

IF all unpledged are ours

----------


## carterm

CD 1
Nancy McKiernanm, Santorum
Clement Koerber Jr., Unpledged (can't find information)
Florence Sebern, Paul

CD 2 
Timothy Leonard, Paul
Sue Sharkey, Santorum
Solomon Martinez, Unpledged (can't find information)

CD 3
Todd King, Paul
Luke Kirk, Paul
Frieda Wallison, Romney

CD4
Guy Short, Unpledged (probably not ours; supported Bachmann)
Sean Conway, Santorum 
Karen Pelzer, Paul

CD5
John Suthers, Romney
Robin Coran, Santorum
Kent Lambert, Santorum

CD6
John Carson, Romney
Ted Harvey, Paul perhaps (discussion of him on DP)
Erik Hansen, Romney

CD7
Pete Coors, Romney
Anil Mathai, Santorum
Jeremy Strand, Paul

Totals:

Santorum 6
Paul 6
Probably Paul, 1
Romney 5
Can't find information 3

----------


## Agorism

Seems like a good outcome no?

Also remind out delegates are selection because doesn't state convention decide some too?

----------


## sailingaway

> Seems like a good outcome no?
> 
> Also remind out delegates are selection because doesn't state convention decide some too?


the direct to RNC delegates are gold, but we don't have a majority. If all vote for 'their own candidate' and Ron gets that one 'probable' he'd have plurality of that group, but they won't all vote like that, unfortunately.  But at least they are at RNC no matter what else happens, and at state we will hope to work with the Santa people for more.  And if they lose interest, hopefully our alternate delegates will be more diligent about attending than other people's alternates.

----------


## Monotaur

Alridght guys my phone is about to die so I can't read anymore right now. Suffice to say we did VERY well today. Definitely half+. We'll have to see how the state assembly goes tomorrow (I'll post details live tomorrow as well as I can). I can confirm that at least 2 of the 3 delegates from CD2 are Paul supporters from our slate. 

Good night.

----------


## carterm

> Alridght guys my phone is about to die so I can't read anymore right now. Suffice to say we did VERY well today. Definitely half+. We'll have to see how the state assembly goes tomorrow (I'll post details live tomorrow as well as I can). I can confirm that at least 2 of the 3 delegates from CD2 are Paul supporters from our slate. 
> 
> Good night.


thanks for the update!
this means:

CD 1
Nancy McKiernanm, Santorum
Clement Koerber Jr., Unpledged (can't find information)
Florence Sebern, Paul

CD 2 
Timothy Leonard, Paul
Sue Sharkey, Santorum
Solomon Martinez, Paul

CD 3
Todd King, Paul
Luke Kirk, Paul
Frieda Wallison, Romney

CD4
Guy Short, Unpledged (probably not ours; supported Bachmann)
Sean Conway, Santorum 
Karen Pelzer, Paul

CD5
John Suthers, Romney
Robin Coran, Santorum
Kent Lambert, Santorum

CD6
John Carson, Romney
Ted Harvey, Paul perhaps (discussion of him on DP)
Erik Hansen, Romney

CD7
Pete Coors, Romney
Anil Mathai, Santorum
Jeremy Strand, Paul

Totals:
Paul 7
Probably Paul 1
Santorum 6
Romney 5
Can't find information 2

----------


## sailingaway

> Alridght guys my phone is about to die so I can't read anymore right now. Suffice to say we did VERY well today. Definitely half+. We'll have to see how the state assembly goes tomorrow (I'll post details live tomorrow as well as I can). I can confirm that at least 2 of the 3 delegates from CD2 are Paul supporters from our slate. 
> 
> Good night.


good night!

----------


## eleganz

I just got some pretty solid confirmation that we'll be going into state with at LEAST half.

----------


## sailingaway

carterm that one guy might not be ours, but when I was doing phone from home for Iowa, people who liked Bachmann OFTEN had Ron as second choice, and those who liked Ron often had her as second, because they both were fiscally conservative and spoke about the Constitution.  Which isn't to say THIS person likes Ron, but I wouldn't assume they didn't just because of that.

----------


## carterm

> carterm that one guy might not be ours, but when I was doing phone from home for Iowa, people who liked Bachmann OFTEN had Ron as second choice, and those who liked Ron often had her as second, because they both were fiscally conservative and spoke about the Constitution.  Which isn't to say THIS person likes Ron, but I wouldn't assume they didn't just because of that.


good point. [replays bachmann v. paul debate on iran in my head, decides not to question the logic]

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> Clement J Koerber Jr:
> Solid on The Constitution, including the Second Amendment and the Rights of the Unborn, I humbly ask to represent our great state.  I promise to work tirelessly to ensure that Barack Obama joins the millions of good Americans who are unemployed as a result of his failed policies.


Martinez is devil dog and we have some good common friends...

Guy Short likes Bachmann, Rubio, and Rand

Harvey looks pretty good. A State Senator with enough common friends and associated with CfL and other RP type groups

----------


## PaulSoHard

> I just got some pretty solid confirmation that we'll be going into state with at LEAST half.


Sounds like really great news. So at least 18right now

----------


## cevans93

Alright, here are the names I need to know about**: 

Celement Koerber Jr. (CD1 Delegate)
Elizabeth Buchanan (CD1 Alt)
Solomon Martinez (CD2 Delegate)
Jon Warnick (CD2 Alt)
Guy Short (CD4 Delegate)
Kendal Unruh (CD4 Alt)
Jim Gaston (CD4 Alt)
Ted Harvey (CD6 Delegate)

----------


## danda

Is it just me, or does it seem like a bad thing that the official GOP results do not mention any delegates for Paul?  (alternates yes, but not delegates)   What will that mean on greenpapers, etc?    And how does that jive with the numbers we've been seeing reported here? 

http://www.cologop.org/colorado-gop-...embly-results/

----------


## superlazy

Danda - Good question, I was wondering the same thing.  I was a CD2 alternate, so I have the Ron Paul slate from today.  Of the elected dels/alts, the Paul campaign was asking folks to vote for: Timothy Leonard, Sue Sharkey, Jon Warnick.  Although prior to the assembly, there was some question of whether or not Sharkey would vote for Paul.  The Paul campaign had also advised people to go unpledged, so I significant number of those may also be for Paul.

----------


## sailingaway

> good point. [replays bachmann v. paul debate on iran in my head, decides not to question the logic]


for a ton and a half of people Iran isn't an issue to vote on, one way or the other.  Fact.  A nice older man who told me Ron was his second choice to Bachmann said he really liked them both but she had fire and Ron was a lot older, but still his second choice. Iran didn't even worry him.

----------


## sailingaway

> Danda - Good question, I was wondering the same thing.  I was a CD2 alternate, so I have the Ron Paul slate from today.  Of the elected dels/alts, the Paul campaign was asking folks to vote for: Timothy Leonard, Sue Sharkey, Jon Warnick.  Although prior to the assembly, there was some question of whether or not Sharkey would vote for Paul.  The Paul campaign had also advised people to go unpledged, so I significant number of those may also be for Paul.


yeah, without it saying 'Paul' they sure wont give Ron credit for having the delegates.  But I suppose they can come out and say they support  Ron once they are on their way to Tampa.

----------


## speciallyblend

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Paul-just-WON  cd1 just voted 100% for the conservative unity slate that means  we just won. We basically united with santorum supporters and got the ron paul unity slate elected which is basically 80% plus ron paul supporters!

----------


## superlazy

I just realized that the slate passed out today had six CDs on it.  Of the delegates posted on cologop.org (Danda's link above) 12 of 18 possible delegates elected were on the "Conservative Unity Slate" that was distributed by the Ron Paul campaign at the assembly.  The "Conservative Unity Slate" looks like a collaboration between Paul and Santorum campaigns; signed by both Matt Holdridge and Sean Conway.

----------


## speciallyblend

> yeah, without it saying 'Paul' they sure wont give Ron credit for having the delegates.  But I suppose they can come out and say they support  Ron once they are on their way to Tampa.


everyone on the ron paul slate was unpledged were ron paul supporters. only the santorum supporters were listed on our slate as santorum. the rest were all ron paul supporters. we just won the cd's in majority now onto state tomorrow to win for ron paul!

----------


## speciallyblend

> I just realized that the slate passed out today had six CDs on it.  Of the delegates posted on cologop.org (Danda's link above) 12 of 18 possible delegates elected were on the "Conservative Unity Slate" that was distributed by the Ron Paul campaign at the assembly.  The "Conservative Unity Slate" looks like a collaboration between Paul and Santorum campaigns; signed by both Matt Holdridge and Sean Conway.


all the unpledged on the slate are ron paul we just won now to win it all tomorrow today is a great indicator for tomorrow so

----------


## Travlyr

This is so cool. What's the media going to report? Romney comes in third in Colorado and Gingrich fourth?  This is so cool. Nice work Colorado crew.

----------


## sailingaway

> all the unpledged on the slate are ron paul we just won now to win it all tomorrow today is a great indicator for tomorrow so


Wonderful news, WoooT!! Go grass roots!!

----------


## sailingaway

> This is so cool. What's the media going to report? Romney comes in third in Colorado and Gingrich fourth?  This is so cool. Nice work Colorado crew.


nah, they are 'unpledged' delegates, not Ron Paul delegates, remember? Ron hardly got any....

But they are going to lose all credibility in Tampa.

----------


## speciallyblend

sounds like carl rove is predicting a ron paul nomination to me? should have it's own thread,    In short media avail at #GOP conv, Karl Rove defends Super PACs, tells press "as Colorado goes, so goes the election." #COpolitics #redco    this was from eli stokols on twitter,please feel free to retweet

----------


## speciallyblend

[QUOTE=sailingaway;4354866]nah,ed sailingaway is wrong on this/QUOTE]

sailing away everyone one of them unpledged are ron paul
they will pledge and are pledged ron paul period
the only reason they say unpledged is because of gop tactics in 2008
they are ron paul period period period

----------


## speciallyblend

> nah, edit sailing away is wrong on this.


please remove your post, your dead wrong sorry sailing missed the sarcasm;0 been dealing with status quo all day.

----------


## eleganz

*Anybody from CD 5 and CD 4 please PM me ASAP.*

----------


## speciallyblend

> nah, they are 'unpledged' delegates, not Ron Paul delegates, remember? Ron hardly got any....
> 
> But they are going to lose all credibility in Tampa.


they will lose no credibility the slate was a ron paul slate with some santorum delegates . it is fully known they are ron paul supporters

----------


## speciallyblend

> *Anybody from CD 5 and CD 4 please PM me ASAP.*


hehe they are probably still at katie mullins celebrating bottom line we won the majority of delegates in the cd's  with some help from santorum folks.

----------


## superlazy

Here is what was passed out at the assembly today: 

(Guess I'm not worthy of posting a link yet, so you'll have to do some typing)

superlazy <dot> org

I uploaded a picture of the slate passed out today.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Here is what was passed out at the assembly today: 
> 
> (Guess I'm not worthy of posting a link yet, so you'll have to do some typing)
> 
> superlazy <dot> org
> 
> I uploaded a picture of the slate passed out today.


wonders if i met you today. i hope your excited as i am see you tomorrow at state woot woot

----------


## carterm

+rep to speciallyblend for that happy attitude and avatar! nice work!

----------


## speciallyblend

oo some fun news for cd1 we actually put a romney unity slate together for 3 of our ron paul supporters hehe .they were elected we just played some of the gop est games of 2008 back on them woot woot  does anyone have a pic of that slate to post ,rpf'ers are gonna love it did you get a copy of that slate 

http://superlazy.org/   hopes superlazy has a copy of cd1 romney unity slate

----------


## superlazy

Don't have that one, sorry.  See you tomorrow.

----------


## sailingaway

> they will lose no credibility the slate was a ron paul slate with some santorum delegates . it is fully known they are ron paul supporters


you see the guy with the rolling eyes in my post?  I was being sarcastic. I was saying media won't give Ron credit, if they have any excuse not to, not that they weren't Ron's.. I HOPED they were Ron's.

----------


## J_White

this is exciting !!

from  to 




> CD 1
>  Nancy McKiernanm, Santorum
>  Clement Koerber Jr., Unpledged (can't find information)
>  Florence Sebern, Paul
> 
>  CD 2 
>  Timothy Leonard, Paul
>  Sue Sharkey, Santorum
>  Solomon Martinez, Paul
> ...

----------


## J_White

will they have to pledge for Ron Paul when in the state convention ? or can they remain unpledged ?

----------


## Travlyr

It is an exciting day in Colorado because the State assembly meets later today. Ron Paul is very strong with delegates in Colorado and well organized under the leadership of Matt Holdridge (State director of Ron Paul's campaign in Colorado). 

Bob Beauprez, a Colorado establishment Republican, is a strong Romney supporter. It is not surprising because Beauprez is in the banking business. The former congressman gave a speech supporting Romney and told an interesting story about how he came to know Mitt Romney. Evidently they traveled together through Iowa on the campaign trail in a motor home which Beauprez described as, "_you get to know somebody really well in close quarters like that._"

Matt Holdridge came onstage supporting Ron Paul. Matt described how he has worked for Dr. Paul for four years, and he came to know Ron Paul really well while traveling across Iowa on the campaign trail with Dr. Paul in a mini-van.

Nice work Team Colorado. Let's Win This Thing!

----------

